# Personalized queen marking...



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Try a micro chip! lol
Ernie


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

Im sure one day there will be gps tracking chips small enough.



JoeMcc


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey Joe --- what me and Julie do here is go to Petco and have a dog tag made ---- it wieghs so much she never leaves the yard !!!!! HAHA

i understand that feeling of losing a swarm so someone else but the way the law says is that if its in your box its your bees - if they leave and go to privite property then they are the property owners bees - most dont want them 

i just try to split my hives before they swarm and put out as many swarm traps as you can get out --- i just made 4 more 5 frame swarm boxes Sunday -- 

talk at ya later 

did you happen to order the Queens yet?


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

concrete-bees said:


> if they leave and go to privite property then they are the property owners bees - most dont want them
> 
> did you happen to order the Queens yet?


It's just fun to try to figure out whos they are.

I sent you a PM.

Joe


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

Google "DataDot", you could stick one of these on her head and after registering your "asset", purchasing a 60x microscope and a black light you can ID her true and proper owner


----------



## DaveinDeal (Mar 12, 2010)

peacekeeperapiaries said:


> Google "DataDot",


actual size of a data dot is 1mm









and here zoomed in 









thay react to UV light to glow purple and you can have them customised to show any personal information ( the one above is a cars VIN)


----------



## Tucker1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Currently, they are able to place personal cartoons inside of integrated circuits that require high power microscopes to see. This cartoons are sort of the signature of the IC design team.

Perhaps branding would work. You'd have to be very steady with the branding iron. 

The idea is interesting. I suspect there is a way, but it would be cost prohibitive.

Regards,
Tucker1


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

peacekeeperapiaries said:


> stick one of these on her head


On her head? Not a good idea. How about the thorax?


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

How about I was just joking around, makin a funny, I realize that queen markings go on the thorax. I assumed that is what the green smiley with huge teeth was supposed to reflect.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Oh, I get it. Sorry. Unbunch panties now please.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

And how about a real small GPS unit so we can track swarms to wherever they decide to call home?

Wayne


----------

